# Re-enrolling: Wearing of Para Wings??



## Y-zee (13 Jun 2008)

Hey!  I'm on the way back in the Army & have been out a few years!!  I proudly served & jumped with the Airborne Regiment in the early 90's, went to Somalia etc...  I am trying to find out if I can wear my Para Wings on my DEU uniform or do I have to take the Jump Course again, recruiter tells me to contact the Jump School to find out & I am still an outsider and don't know anyone there!  Anyone out there have some feed back for me??  I obviously know before I could jump again I'd have to have a "real good refresher."  I'm also DZ/LZ Controller qualified, would this still stand!

Thanks,

Y-zee


----------



## axeman (13 Jun 2008)

it depends are you coming back in and are they giving you the qual back? look at the paperwork and it should say there. i know guys that have gotten out of the CF and are able to wear their wings till the end in their new uniforms [ various police units]. i believe you should be able to wear them after you prove that you have earned the right to wear them .


----------



## Y-zee (13 Jun 2008)

Axeman:

Sorry, when you say look at the paperwork, which paperwork do you mean?  I'm due back in the Army mid-July, what should I look for or whom would I ask?

Thanks for the reply,

Y-zee


----------



## Haggis (14 Jun 2008)

You can wear your wings.  However, before you jump again, your unit (or CPC) will put you through your paces to ensure you're still "good to go".  Same thing would happen with a former jumper who's been posted to, say, a staff job for a while.


----------



## geo (14 Jun 2008)

Enrollmend documents will confirm the qualifications, honours and awards you have on record.... 
Wings & gongs can go back on, qualifications will most likely have to be "renewed".


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jun 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You can wear your wings.  However, before you jump again, your unit (or CPC) will put you through your paces to ensure you're still "good to go".  Same thing would happen with a former jumper who's been posted to, say, a staff job for a while.



+1, once you've earned them, you have earned them. If you want to jump, you will need a refresher. Recently, I was witness to a WO, who got his jump course as a Pte in the late 80's and did not jump for 18 years....it came back to him after one refresher class.


----------



## JIMO401 (14 Jun 2008)

I got out of the Army myself in 1973 and held my Para qualifications.  When I re-enrolled in 1976, because I had previously qualified Para, I was allowed to wear my wings.  Once qualified, you are entitled to wear them regardless.  The Para Qualification is no different than your medals.!!!


----------



## MP 811 (18 Jun 2008)

ill echo what everyone is saying here.  I had my wings when I got out of the forces in 90.  I ended up getting back in and ended up wearing them on my 2nd boot grad parade....


----------



## RetiredRoyal (6 Jul 2008)

Y-zee said:
			
		

> Axeman:
> 
> Sorry, when you say look at the paperwork, which paperwork do you mean?  I'm due back in the Army mid-July, what should I look for or whom would I ask?
> 
> ...



your enrollment docs won't list your jump course just like it doesn't list winter warfare or aircraft type courses. Check your 'MPRR' or what we used to call your 490..if it's on there..you can wear them...

When i got back into the reserves they forgot i spent six months in cyprus...i was technically inelligable to wear that award until i sorted it out....oh..and they 'missed' 3 yrs of reserve service....lol..luckily, ihad copies of the attendance sheets for those years.


----------

